# Audible.com users: Do you use an iTunes substitute for your iPod?



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

iTunes simply doesn't work for me.  I've done the download five times, hoping that the previous download(s) had been corrupted and that a new one would work.  No luck.  So I tried CopyTrans Manager, and that worked well for music files but not Audible files.  Oddly, when I open my Audible Downloads folder CopyTrans Manager recognizes only five of the more than 50 files in the folder.  Next I tried Winamp (the new version that's compatible with iPod) and it can't see ANY Audible files.

BTW, when I say iTunes doesn't work I mean that it works for a while but then starts messing everything up.  Tracks, chapters, and cover art jump from one place to another or disappear entirely.  

Can anyone tell me how to circumvent the problem with CopyTrans Manager and/or Winamp?  Does anyone know of other iTunes substitutes that actually work?  I really do want to put the Audible books on my iPod.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Have you tried contacting Apple or Audible customer support.  I had a problem with my books jumping to the beginning and not saving my place.  After I switched to Windows 7, every time I loaded a book onto my Ipod I had to reset my 3g nano to factory settings (this was not a problem with my 5g or touch).  Anyway both Apple and Audible cs worked with me to resolve the issues.  There were multiple issues including 1 corrupted book file, problems with the Itunes download and apparently an issue with the intellegence level of the Ipod operator.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

imallbs, too funny.  Sounds like something I would be guilty of.  
I have had to download my books a couple of times once.  That was my first book from Audible actually.  
The second time it worked fine.  
Have you looked to see if there's an iTunes update?
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I haven't tried any of the workaround. iTunes has always worked just fine for me. I use the audible plug-in for it and haven't had any real problems. occasionally, I get a book that won't automatically transfer into iTunes, but I manually add it without trouble. I think it's more of an iTunes issue than audible though. Call audible CS and they should be able to help you out.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the responses.

*imallbs:* Audible customer said there was nothing they could do to help. Apple c.s. had me reset my iPod and do an uninstall/reinstall of iTunes.

*drenee:* I have the latest version, which is 9.0.3. It downloaded it this morning and it froze up immediately. I uninstalled/reinstalled and it froze again.

*luvmy4brats:* Like you, I think it's an iTune issue. But now I have to solve the freezing issue before I go back to the earlier problems, and I'm waiting to hear from Apple about how to do that.

In addition, CopyTrans c.s. had me send one of my Audible files so they could analyze it. That's where things stand.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I had a problem with the dl of the new iTunes also.  It kept freezing on me also.  
deb


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

Do I have to use iTunes at all to play my Audible audiobooks on my iPad? Can't I just access my Audible library on my iPad via the audible.com web site, and maybe set up a new audible manager page on the iPad?  Or does everything have to dump automatically into iTunes, even if I didn't buy it from there, for organization and playback?  Yeah, I know, another Apple newbie question. :/


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

Before I switched to a Mac, I found it smoother to use Real Audio (though I much prefer iTunes), on my Windows machines.  Works great with an iPod or mp3 player of a different ilk.  I can't remember now if the free version handles all sorts of files or not.  I had the paid version so that I could convert files.  That version did everything I could dream up needing to do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I liked the Real Audio with my iPod...but I don't know about the Audible files, and I just use iTunes now.

Betsy


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

So I'm guessing that if I download a title from Audible onto my iPad, it'll default right into my iTunes area, in the audiobooks section?  That would be convenient.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just tested with one of my library files, and you can download the file directly to your iPad, but it doesm't go into iTunes. Apparently, right now, you must use the USB cable. Here's what it says in the help center on Audible:


> *Is there an application for the iPhone that will allow me to download my Audible content wirelessly?
> *
> We are currently working hard to deliver Audible for iPhone in the Summer of 2010. If you'd like to be contacted when the application is launched, please send an email to [email protected] or visit audible.com/wireless for future updates and release information.
> 
> In the meantime, you can transfer your Audible content to your iPhone by using iTunes connected to a PC/MAC with a USB cable.


Apparently that is also still true for the Ipad, but perhaps not for long!

Betsy


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Another thing you should check is the format of the audible file you are downloading.  There are lots of options at audible.

I have the audible download manager installed and that opens and handles the transfer to iTunes.  I've never had any problem.


----------

